# SOLVED: Tommy troubleshooting PLEASE!



## Joshdrain (Jul 3, 2019)

Okay, I have a Tommy that I’ve built and rebuilt and keep running into the same problem. Clean signal passes but, when engaged, I can only get signal if I touch the 3 pin from the top on the left side of the IC with my finger. It’s seems like it’s obvioulsy a ground issue but, I have re-wired and checked for solder bridges and am not seeming to find a solution, anyone have any ideas? It’s sounds fine when I put my finger on that pin. 

Note; I have photos but, it keeps saying my files are too large even after compression.


----------



## Joshdrain (Jul 3, 2019)

Joshdrain said:


> Okay, I have a Tommy that I’ve built and rebuilt and keep running into the same problem. Clean signal passes but, when engaged, I can only get signal if I touch the 3 pin from the top on the left side of the IC with my finger. It’s seems like it’s obvioulsy a ground issue but, I have re-wired and checked for solder bridges and am not seeming to find a solution, anyone have any ideas? It’s sounds fine when I put my finger on that pin.
> 
> Note; I have photos but, it keeps saying my files are too large even after compression.


----------



## Joshdrain (Jul 3, 2019)

Here are photos of the pedal and where my finger goes.


----------



## Funnel (Jul 3, 2019)

its hard to tell much from the photos... If you haven't I would reflow the solder on all of the board connections. If it is a grounding issue at pin 3, I would look at r1 , r2 and c1.  I am no expert, but I have had to fix many a cold solder.  hopefully this helps...


----------



## Joshdrain (Jul 3, 2019)

I will check those and post results!


----------



## Robert (Jul 3, 2019)

Try touching that same point with something non-conductive.  (plastic, wood, etc)

If the problem clears up you can assume it's some sort of mechanical issue (bad solder, poor contact with socket, etc)

I've had some trouble in the past with getting a good connection in that type of IC socket...


----------



## Joshdrain (Jul 4, 2019)

So, I figured it out. My enclosure drilling didn’t allow the jacks to full ground to the enclosure. Scraped off some paint and it’s good to go and it sounds great, thanks!


----------



## Caedarn (Aug 3, 2019)

I just built this project last week and also am getting no sound when the pedal is on. Have checked everything visually and it all looks good. I’m going to check the jack grounds next....


----------

